# Wanna See Pac NW Boers?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to www.boergoats4richardsandy.com
Click on show photos.
At the Yakima CWBGA May 16 & 17th me and my Valentino (not to be confused with their Valentino) is the 5th row down, 3 4th & 5th pics. Honest, I was trying to smile.
I also got to show their Halo at the USBGA Stanwood Show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep. good looking goat!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey & Alaskaboers!
We had fun, it was exciting to be right behind Richard & Sandy's Valentino in 3rd place in that class.
The competion was pretty stiff and my Valentino is a month younger than theirs. In fact he was the youngest buckling entered in that class, 2 days over the 3 mo olds. 
These nice folks owned the sire of my buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice ...............glad it went well .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoa! ive never seen big ol' bucks at a show, were they ABGA sanctioned shows?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The one in Stanwood was USBGA, the rest ABGA.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool!! Valentino is a pretty boy!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Farmgirl! He doesnt have much of a butt or brisket on him yet. Its fun watching him grow. He keeps changing!


----------

